# Chicken Forum Store



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Did anyone else catch the new things happening?? I want a long sleeve black hoodie Austin, size medium  http://www.cafepress.com/chickenforum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No, I didn't. Not until I saw your post. Thank you!


----------

